# How can you find secret email accounts?



## ShatteredinAL (Feb 5, 2012)

Is there an easy way? I'm pretty sure my H is smart enough not to access any from our home computers or his phone now. He's at work 9-10 hours of the day though.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

You can install a key logger in ur home PC just incase he logs in there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

